# Mid-West Haunters Convention



## jdjuggler (Sep 24, 2014)

Has anyone been to the MWHC? I'd like to know what seminars/classes they have or HAD last year. I wanted to figure out if it's worth getting the seminar package or just pick and choose a few classes.
Thanks,
JD


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can't speak to the question about which classes to take, but the list of seminars is now being posted on their web site.

https://registration.haashow.com/events/show/mhc4#FridaySeminars


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

We're packed and ready to go. Will be headed out in the morning. We are in booth 623 next to Ghost Ride. If you are coming to the show, stop by and say hi. We are bringing a new animated prop kit that isn't even on the site yet.


----------

